# Interested to Re-enrol into the Air Force?



## JohnBent (7 Dec 2011)

If you’re looking to see if your eligible to re-enrol into the Air Force, visit our web site at: 
http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/v2/page-eng.asp?id=968 and decide if you want to give me a call.  I'll try to check the forum every few days.

John


----------

